

What are the UX/UI considerations for expanding text fields in iOS app design? - aktion
http://qr.ae/EvSn
Hello,&#60;p&#62;The following question was raised by me on Quora (http://qr.ae/EvSn) :&#60;p&#62;What are the background graphic/s considerations for expanding text fields in iPhone applications?&#60;p&#62;I have created background UI Assets for text fields but there is a good chance that the height might not be sufficient for lengthy text inputs even on wrapping them.&#60;p&#62;It would be great if anyone could point me in the right direction to pre-emptively resolve this problem and incorporate the solution in all further UI Endeavors :).&#60;p&#62;I look forward to your response.&#60;p&#62;Cheers,
Akshay
Founder/Interim UX Designer, Menoovr
Menoovr.com, blog.menoovr.com
@menoovr, @chillaxsingh
5622GOMNVR
http://menoovr.wufoo.com/forms/vip-feedback-machine/
======
aktion
Hello,

The following question was raised by me on Quora (<http://qr.ae/EvSn>) :

What are the background graphic/s considerations for expanding text fields in
iPhone applications?

I have created background UI Assets for text fields but there is a good chance
that the height might not be sufficient for lengthy text inputs even on
wrapping them.

It would be great if anyone could point me in the right direction to pre-
emptively resolve this problem and incorporate the solution in all further UI
Endeavors :).

I look forward to your response.

Cheers,

Akshay Founder/Interim UX Designer, Menoovr Menoovr.com, blog.menoovr.com
@menoovr, @chillaxsingh 5622GOMNVR <http://menoovr.wufoo.com/forms/vip-
feedback-machine/>

